# local £5 car wash



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nope, im not slagging them off, i actually let them do it to my car, ok so its just a taxi, but however, they aren't bad at all tbh!

i know they use a strong TFR, but they use clean noodle mitts, jet wash, wipe the door shuts, "demon" shine type of thingy, unfortunately chamois the car off, but also blacken the tyres, all for £5

i now tell them not to use the TFR or blacken the tyres, and they're quite happy not to, heck, they even turned down a £3 tip!

probably wouldnt take my pride and joy in there tbh, and also i dont leave the car at all, :lol:

personally, i dont think the car looks too bad at all..................... so far :thumb:

i do normally go straight home (round the corner) and finish the job off and whack on a wax/sealant though


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

They do a job for sure. Some are quite cafeful as well


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I use the hand car wash at Tesco for the e250 if I'm pushed for time. And TBH, they do a pretty good job, Autoglym products used too.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice to hear a positive tale about a service much criticised by a certain few here on DW, a service that is popular with nearly the entire driving population in the UK.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My mate has a drift slag bmw and we took it to the poles as it was filthy and swirls etc don't matter on a battered car obvs

Anyway, for £6 they used all autosmart products, a lambswool mitt etc. Prewash, wheels, car washed then dried with duet and microfibres (clean), windows and tires done

Wasn't as bad as I was expecting for a start


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> probably wouldnt take my pride and joy in there tbh, and *also i dont leave the car at all*, :lol:


When it's cold/snowing/icy outside. There is no further reasoning needed to make me utilise their services if the car needs it :lol:

TBF, I think they're very much site dependant as to the quality of job you get.

The one I use is a few hundred yards outside of the centre where I play football on a Sunday morning, and does an absolute spot on job. I was probably frequenting most Sundays during the winter if the weather is bad and only once have I gotten home/wherever after having it done and not been 100% happy with it.

The other side is there is one about 5 mins from my house which my sister often goes to and her car never looks "clean clean" even when I've seen it straight from the wash. The better half took her black 1-series there once and it came back looking terrible and covered in watermarks and smears from what I assumed to be the chamois. She said the bloke there was trying to talk her into a £50 "full valet" whilst doing it too.

I ended up rewashing it the next morning :lol:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I used them once when I was taking my car for part ex that evening. Reasonable job to be fair.

All my colleagues use the local one and the results on their cars I must admit are pretty good.. Tyre shine fades pretty rapid but over all they are happy for the price they pay.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Around here they all use Autosmart products too and I always used them before I started to car about my car. I never went swirl spotting after using them but for a fiver you can't go wrong if you're not into detailing.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

It's better to see them being used than the car wash lol put work van through car was the other day was still filthy after


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Good luck to all who use em, I've seen what the local monkeys can do to a car, there's NO WAY they are getting hold of mine!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Good luck to all who use em, I've seen what the local monkeys can do to a car, there's NO WAY they are getting hold of mine!!


oh yes, i have seen some BAAAAAAAAAAAAD ones too, but i sussed these guys before letting them loose on mine, :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah. Same as above

They'd never touch mine, but as I say, my mates is a drift slag


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive used a really good one , i then used one that stripped the paint off my wife's wheels


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

My Mrs's car has not been washed for about 2k miles, about 3 months, Silver Focus estate, it's got hand drags on the boot & doors & looks a right state, just don't have chance to do it now.
Dropped her at Tesco the other day & went to the hand/machine wash (ARC ????), I was 4th car in the Q, they did a 206 estate, they blasted the wheels & spayed them with cleaner, then blasted again, they had a big tub with a soft broom in it, used it to do the skirts & back bumper behind the wheels, looking good so far, 206 moved to next station, lexus moved to wheel area where the same chap set about cleaning the roof, bonnet, doors & all glass with the same broom...
.
.
.
.
.
Then I left, she still has a dirty car!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL, Hartwell Fords S****horpe, car cleaning monkey there, half a bucket of black liquid "couldn't tell if it had been water" drops rag he had just been wiping a customers car with, picked it up dips it in the bucket, straight back onto the roof of the car!! :doublesho worst example I've ever seen, at least I've not seen a wash monkey do that at the local washers!!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I used one recently. Had to, since I don't have a pressure washer and there is a hose ban in my apartment. Also, needed to clear off all the muck gathered under the car & in the wheel wells from the monsoon.

I told the guy clearly that he is not to use any diesel on the paint (they do that here to get rid of tar spots), use my shampoo and my microfibers for washing & drying. The guy was more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

One at Sainsburys and Tesco here in Wrexham has just had 3busted for being illegal immigrants! I don't use them but respect them for working hard in all weathers.


----------



## banianichi (Aug 18, 2013)

Walking past my local FS and saw a chap who was leathering walk over to the pressure washer, dropped the leather on the ground, took the pressure washer and cleaned the leather and reused it on the next poor buggers car.. 
They do a job if you are not bothered to do it yourself I guess


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

banianichi said:


> They do a job if you are not bothered to do it yourself I guess


It's not a case of not being 'bothered', more a case of not having the time and the car needing to be clean.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

There is a touchless wash along the road from me, not bad have used it before but at £8 im a bit too tight to use if often


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

neilos said:


> It's not a case of not being 'bothered', more a case of not having the time and the car needing to be clean.


I think it is also a case of being completely unaware of the damage it will cause. I always thought the swirl marks came from the brushes in auto car washes and that paying £5 a go to the local Romanians was me looking after my car in the best possible way I could...


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Only use them to rinse the car down. 

But I want to find one that I can use pressure washer.
That with citrus power wash will do fine on daily over winter


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I must say, though I have "bashed" these car scratch'ers, that regardless of weather the poor sods are always out in it, rain snow of shine the same two or three are always out working as I drive past, and you have to admire their work ethic where that's concerned, mind you I would think, "no work no pay" is a "bit" of a decider for them!! I have no idea how much they get paid but whoever is collecting the cash at the end of the day must be raking it in!! any idea how much the monkeys get?? it must pay to be out in all weathers


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

neilos said:


> It's not a case of not being 'bothered', more a case of not having the time and the car needing to be clean.


I really dont think "not having the time" is a good enough excuse tbh. Lets say it takes an hour max to badly wash a car... who hasnt got 1 hour spare? Anyone who says they cant make a spare hour in a full week is talking crap.

"Cant be bothered" or the fact the hand car wash do a better job than most at home is closer to the truth...


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Agreed with Paul above, i work nights, and this time of year you dont see much daylight at all, plus having a five year old, means time is pretty scarce.

Someone asked me if my car was brand new this morning! so time can be found  

Credit to the £5 guys though, whatever the weather they haunt the supermarket car parks, and provide a service that satisfies most folk.

I see some of these places where about five guys team up on a car and go hell for chamois on it, and i wonder if a bunch of OCD nuts like us could find a niche, offering real quality based on the ten handed approach? Hmmmn! :speechles


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

PaulN said:


> I really dont think "not having the time" is a good enough excuse tbh. Lets say it takes an hour max to badly wash a car... who hasnt got 1 hour spare? Anyone who says they cant make a spare hour in a full week is talking crap.
> 
> "Cant be bothered" or the fact the hand car wash do a better job than most at home is closer to the truth...


You could use that logic for any task that you delegate from yourself then.

Using a window cleaner, supermarket/newspaper delivery, electric dishwashers. Eating out or getting a takeaway rather than cooking

Things are borne out of desire and convenience. Even on here, people look products that offer "something better" and often, better means does the same job quicker or with less effort than what they use now.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

m1pui said:


> You could use that logic for any task that you delegate from yourself then.
> 
> Using a window cleaner, supermarket/newspaper delivery, electric dishwashers. Eating out or getting a takeaway rather than cooking
> 
> Things are borne out of desire and convenience. Even on here, people look products that offer "something better" and often, better means does the same job quicker or with less effort than what they use now.


Which i my point exactly.... on the whole we have become a lazy country who live for convenience just so we can watch that extra bit of TV or Play on our Console that extra hour...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Which i my point exactly.... on the whole we have become a lazy country who live for convenience just so we can watch that extra bit of TV or Play on our Console that extra hour...


I'm at odds with your description of a "lazy country" a great many people now work a lot more hours than ever before "regardless of what the figures say"  the partners are now out earning, travel takes longer and "family time" is at a premium, I suggest that those are the reasons the majority of people try to take short cuts and use convenience machines/food ETC!! and a great many people still don't watch tv or in fact "play console games" I for one don't have any electronic "games" machines!! :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've used these places in the past but I always watch them do a few cars before I get my car done. As with others, I've found one or two which are very good and bar a decent wax, a pretty good valet tbh. But then I have seen some where cars seem to have been cleaned with scouring pads. Same with all industries really, some places are good, some are bad and you stay clear.

Mind you, that being said, all of my previous cars (since I got into this detailing lark) have been lease cars (with exception of my BMW 320D MSport) so I was never really that bothered about swirls etc. I won't be subjecting my Jaguar to these car washes.

As a side to this, I keep getting pestered by these hand wash eco cleaner people in Sainsbury's (even once when I had literally just fully cleaned the Jag and it was looking mint). Has anyone used them?


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

As I don't love my car, I take it to these guys to do as I'm not bothered about swirls. But if they start to use brillo pads to clean the car, I might think twice about it.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm still on DETAILING World aren't I??


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

rtjc said:


> I'm still on DETAILING World aren't I??


Yep

But the content encompasses more than just the name



> Europes Largest Resource for Detailers, Valeters and *Car Cleaning*


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes I know, but these car wash threads are never ending. If you want to use them , use them. If not, then don't. For that reason...


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

My local garage now offers a 'waterless' wash for £5. 
No idea what they are using as not seen anyone have it done yet.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

JB052 said:


> My local garage now offers a 'waterless' wash for £5.
> No idea what they are using as not seen anyone have it done yet.


Prob just a dry microfibre for a £5 :lol::lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rtjc said:


> Yes I know, but these car wash threads are never ending. If you want to use them , use them. If not, then don't. For that reason...


you've made a couple of contributions to this thread yourself helping it to become "never ending". This thread is slightly different, someone actually posting a positive comment regarding car washes which is refreshing from the usual OMG cringe type posts.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulN said:


> I really dont think "not having the time" is a good enough excuse tbh. Lets say it takes an hour max to badly wash a car... who hasnt got 1 hour spare? Anyone who says they cant make a spare hour in a full week is talking crap.
> 
> "Cant be bothered" or the fact the hand car wash do a better job than most at home is closer to the truth...


It's a good enough excuse for me... But then, mine gets cleaned everyday, trying to find a spare hour, everyday, is at times a tad difficult. Therefore if I haven't got the time, it goes to one of two hand car washes at Tesco, and TBH, they are the only hand car wash outfit that I trust.

If I've got the time, then of course, I do it myself.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I told the ones in Redditch Sainsbury's on Sunday, "Your water is dirtier than my car, No thanks"


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

How about the £1 car washes that are popping up ..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dooka said:


> How about the £1 car washes that are popping up ..


brucey bargain!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL next someone will suggest using those IMO machine washers are a good idea!! :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

neilos said:


> It's a good enough excuse for me... But then, mine gets cleaned everyday, trying to find a spare hour, everyday, is at times a tad difficult. Therefore if I haven't got the time, it goes to one of two hand car washes at Tesco, and TBH, they are the only hand car wash outfit that I trust.
> 
> If I've got the time, then of course, I do it myself.


Thats completely understandable, im talking the once a month gang.. lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Thats completely understandable, im talking the once a month gang.. lol


Lol, I'd get the sack if I only cleaned it once a month.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

dooka said:


> How about the £1 car washes that are popping up ..


£1 :doublesho how can they make any money at that price?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> £1 :doublesho how can they make any money at that price?


Hoping that they get very high volume of traffic, probably using the bare minimum of product, if that, and upselling or charging for extras (Too dirty? 4x4? Extra £2.50 sir)

Worked out (I think correctly, I'll put it underneath lol) when I bought a 5L bottle of Autosmart Duet that a 20L wash bucket costs .27p of product and that's at retail (EliteCarCare) price.

5L Duet = £16.99. Dilutes 250:1 
20000ml/251 = 80ml per 20L bucket
5000ml/80ml = 62.5 buckets per 5L.
£16.99/62.5 = 0.27p

I'd expect that price to drop further as a trade purchaser buying from rep in bulk volumes. I think Autowash works out marginally cheaper again.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

PaulN said:


> I really dont think "not having the time" is a good enough excuse tbh. Lets say it takes an hour max to badly wash a car... who hasnt got 1 hour spare? Anyone who says they cant make a spare hour in a full week is talking crap.
> 
> "Cant be bothered" or the fact the hand car wash do a better job than most at home is closer to the truth...


So currently I work during the week during daylight hours so that means there is only the weekend to get it done. I have 10 month old twins so at the weekend need to help with looking after them meaning often I don't get a chance to wash the cars. 1 hour spare during daylight hours - bloody hard to come by during the winter.

Far from can't be bothered


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Hoping that they get very high volume of traffic, probably using the bare minimum of product, if that, and upselling or charging for extras (Too dirty? 4x4? Extra £2.50 sir)
> 
> Worked out (I think correctly, I'll put it underneath lol) when I bought a 5L bottle of Autosmart Duet that a 20L wash bucket costs .27p of product and that's at retail (EliteCarCare) price.
> 
> ...


Good point but by the time they pay water rates, power etc, they must need to turn a good few motors :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Good point but by the time they pay water rates, power etc, they must need to turn a good few motors :thumb:


Absolutely. Which makes the possible scenario that they're relying on tacking on a couple of extra's or, if it's a small operation, hoping everyone will chuck a couple of quid "tip" that they can stick in their pocket.

Of course there's more costs than just the product but, put your standards to one side, and think how much you could cut down if you were doing it. Like jet washing each car slightly less uses less water and electric/fuel and, for the owner inside the car, it'd barely be noticeable. Ironically, it's a situation where a 2BM (or at least a rinse bucket) would allow their vat of washing solution to go further :lol:

Not sure where everyone else has seen them, but the only mega cheap washes I've seen are 2 operating out the car parks of pub/social clubs so for those I'd expect the overheads being more like a fixed rent to the stewards and using the clubs utilities rather than working out and paying their own usage.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

We don't really have cheap ones here. There is one that operates out of an old petrol station but he is £5 (£8 for 4x4) would love to see what a £1 one is like.

TBH if the car comes out clean for £1 you really can't complain, i know my Dad would use it all the time :lol:


----------

